# Northwest Catalytic Refiner Avialable?



## newguy11 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello, Im new here and have been working on trying to get a fair deal on selling/refining cats for a while.
I have cats from time to time most are exotic, Porsche, BMW, Ferrari, MB.....
Im looking for someone in the northwest (Oregon, Washington, Idaho, ect.) that refines Cats and will buy them from me at a fair price or better Yet refine them and split the PM's or the Value of the PM's
Please e-mail me at [email protected] if you are interested in something like this with me, The closer to oregon the better because I would like to work Face to Face.

Or how hard is it to do it myself??? Never thought about it or looked into it but if theres a thread with steps of "how to" I would enjoy the read....... THX.


----------

